# Apricot Wood Duck



## rip18 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another waterfowl fancier's color phase of the wood duck - apricot or peach...  The apricot, silver, & white phases all occur naturally in the wild - though survival is LOW, LOW for the latter two...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 400 mm, f/4.5, 1/200th second, ISO 200, natural light, tripod, cropped.


----------



## Joker (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats a beautiful bird and a nice capture!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That's a beautiful duck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful duck well captured.

Hoss


----------



## sgtgacop (Nov 15, 2011)

Great shot.  They deffinetly need protected.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a great looking Woodie must be in the name ha, ha,


----------



## rip18 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.



Lee Woodie said:


> That's a great looking Woodie must be in the name ha, ha,



Of course!!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 15, 2011)

beautiful , What a wonderful series....!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> That's a great looking Woodie must be in the name ha, ha,





Beautiful Rip!


----------



## leo (Nov 16, 2011)

Spectacular .... !!!!!


----------

